# the last of us



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone played it? I finished it yesterday and thought it was a brilliant game and probably one of the best games ive played in years


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

So good I played it again as soon as I finished the first game, although annoyingly, it wouldn't upgrade to 5th level tools. After playing The Walking Dead a couple of weeks before, this game blew it into the water.


----------

